# Bronchilitus



## janieliz

Hi,

Sorry, this is a bit of a long-winded one, I just wanted to ask a couple of things regarding Bronchilitus. My little girl is 5 months old, at around 10 weeks she developed a heavy cold and was incredibly congested, this has continued. A couple of weeks after the congestion set in she developed a hacking cough with a wheeze. We ended up in a and e and they just said to continue saline drops. They also gave her some antibiotics that I stopped after a day and a half because she has such bad diarrhoea. The GP said that it wasn't bacterial and to stop the antibiotics. Since then she has had continuos diarrhoea, cough, wheezing, congestion etc. I have taken her to the GP and she rang the paeds register who said to give her an acuvent inhaler and to swop her milk to see whether this was a milk allergy. I have done this for two weeks and still no different.
The inhaler is helping the coughing so that is positive but I have an appointment which is not until the middle of August to see a Paediatrician. I am at my wits end, surely this can't still be bronchilitus, can it really last this long and all the other symptoms be associated with it. Any feedback would be great.

Thanks
Jane


----------



## nichub

Hi Jane, it doesn't usually last a long time, maybe a couple of weeks, I would think that if this ha been going on since she was 10 weeks old then it's something other than bronchillitis, so is she still having the other milk? Is she otherwise well?? How is her breathing now??


----------



## janieliz

Thanks for your quick reply, much appreciated. She has her last day on lactose free today and then we are going back to normal formula tomorrow. Yes, she is happy in herself considering all these things. Her breathing is ok, its just wheezy and she has this hacking cough. Her nose is also still blocked. The diarrhoea though is still in full effect - we have gone through 3 baby grows already today. I just don't know what else to do, I feel like I am not doing my best for her and the poor thing has had all this stuff to contend with and she is so little. i am thinking of maybe getting a private paediatrician appointment?

Thanks
Jane


----------



## nichub

Is she still gaining weight My suggestion would be to contact your HV, they have contacts at the hospital and may be able to push your appointment through a bit quicker, especially if there is any weight loss 

Nic
Xx


----------

